# Rocky Patel Fusion Lancero Cigar Review - Nice, smooth woodsy stick



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Draw is fairly tight, but you can work with it. Constructed and burns well. Nice woodsy taste with a bit of spice...sorta like the RPV92 flavor. ...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Fusion Lancero Cigar Review - Nice, smooth woodsy stick


----------

